# software to store everything OTHER than photos...



## NJHeart2Heart (Jul 1, 2010)

I love lightroom for managing my photos, especially the concepts of metadata referencing vs. duplication for organization, as well as the use of smart collections.

Does anyone know of a software program (mac compatible) that will collect and organize everything else? I'm thinking mostly of pdfs text files and audio files. Again the concepts I'm trying to duplicate are that of not worrying "which folder" things are in, but rather keywording them. I'm also thinking of a way to scan maybe a front page of a document (like a warranty for example) "importing" that into the sofware, and then being able to keyword it's contents, and indicate it's physical location. It would be a huge boon if I had a place that would reference not only my digital files but also those files that I can't realistically or dont' want to bother to transform into digital.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 1, 2010)

Dawn

Look at Expression Media.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 2, 2010)

Lightroom can do some of this (PDF's) but it is limited.

I've heard Bento can be useful but I have no experience of it myself. John probably has more experience in this ares so I would go with his suggestions first.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 2, 2010)

I use PaperPort for my document kinds of things. I don't do enough with video, or non-music audio to worry about.

I've been experimenting with EverNote, and MS OneNote as well, but I haven't yet developed a comfort level with either. These are not exactly media managers, but are helpful in project type situations, pulling disparate resources together in one page.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 2, 2010)

I have started using OneNote at work on our Windows machines and its pretty good, not really a media manager though as Brad states. It isn't included in Office for Mac at present.


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 2, 2010)

That's quite a big ask, it wqas going to be in Cairo the object orientated OS from MS. I just give my files really meaningful names and use windows search in windows 7, it ain't exactly (nowhere near really) what you are after but it more or less works for me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been using Devonthink as a sort of digital filing cabinet for a long time, and it can take just about everything I throw at it. Might be worth a look.


----------



## edgley (Aug 5, 2010)

I use Bento, and love it, but not for this sort of this.
Its more for creating personal DB for things like home inventories, camera equipment.

For audio, I would use iTunes, and for other things I use Delicious LIbrary (which reads your iTunes DB).


----------

